# Recommendation for Areas to live (Commutes to NUS & CBD)



## caldevil (Aug 21, 2013)

We are moving to Singapore end of this month. My wife will work near NUS and I would be working at Raffles link. 

We are having hard time narrowing down the area to look for condos. We would like our commute to be short though my wife wouldn't mind commuting up to 50 mins. We would like 
- 2+ bedroom with more than 1200 sqft area. 
- Not too noisy. 
- Would prefer to have Western/Indian food nearby.
- Budget is about 6k

I would highly appreciate any recommendations. Thanks.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

You have plenty of options. I'd look around Tiong Bahru and Outram Park probably.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

if train is important to you, BBC was right, you'll probably be able to look at Queenstown (there's Queens Condo there) too, or anywhere around Holland Village MRT station.

but if you don't mind, you can look at Pasir Panjang Hill-South Buona Vista. nice secluded place, but away from train station.
just behind NUS along West Coast Rd or Pasir Panjang rd there are quite a number of condos too, but from there, your access to Raffles Link would be best by some busses

hope it helps


----------



## caldevil (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks BBCWatcher & westmat.

My wife seems to like this place Waterbank at Dakota. Her commute is about 55 mins, my commute is < 25. 

I am a bit skeptical about the area though. Would you recommend it for someone new to Singapore?


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

caldevil said:


> Thanks BBCWatcher & westmat.
> 
> My wife seems to like this place Waterbank at Dakota. Her commute is about 55 mins, my commute is < 25.
> 
> I am a bit skeptical about the area though. Would you recommend it for someone new to Singapore?


Should be good, new property. 

Welcome to Singapore


----------



## JoeSum (Aug 28, 2013)

The Good News is that rentals are down and are still falling. You may want to try Telok Blangah, West Coast or even condos in Sentosa next to the sea.


----------

